# Raided by Police for Prepping



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A very disturbing story that is a good reminder to try to remember OPSEC.



> A couple from California had their home raided and were held without charges for making non-violent posts on Facebook about survival techniques and thought-provoking discussions.





> Although Leach admitted she wasn't certain which particular Facebook post lead to the SWAT teams seizing all of their handguns and AR-15s, she was sure nothing she had posted was violent.


Interview With Prepper: 'We Were Held Without Charges' For Survivalist Facebook Posts


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Make sense punish people for abiding by the laws. That’s why I only prep airsoft rifles and three days worth of food. I wouldn’t want anybody else being disturbed by my life.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since my gun safe fell into the Mississippi and was lost, all I could afford with the money the insurance company gave was this little beauty. 
But I am saving my pennies for the *Death Master 3000*













I hope the FBI doesn't read this post. They might visit me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sign of things to come.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Since my gun safe fell into the Mississippi and was lost, all I could afford with the money the insurance company gave was this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 73834
> 
> I hope the FBI doesn't read this post. They might visit me.


Especially if it shoots in full semi-automatic mode and that's a high-capacity magazine. Make sure you don't put a bump stock or a gat crank on it. And you'd better put a featureless grip on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Especially if it shoots in full semi-automatic mode and that's a high-capacity magazine. Make sure you don't put a bump stock or a gat crank on it. And you'd better put a featureless grip on it.


That is definitely a has magazine capacity clip. Paraquack is going to be SWATed!


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

There must be more to the story. Police don't get a warrant
to raid over non violent facebook posts. I didn't read the 
whole story but I recognized their picture. It appears they
were operating a business selling some gun related 
components. I believe the warrant was due to one of the
parts now violating convoluted state laws. That would have
been a fair story. To say it was due to prepping is misleading.
Shame on the people who wrote that story for click bait.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

From the article:

"...One of the agents involved in the raid was from the National Terrorism Task Force...Secret Service was also involved..."

I, too, don't think we're getting the full story here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will in time see more of it. Same with fake reports of a mentally ill person owning a fire arm. Wisconsin yesterday moved to with in one vote of losing CC and gun rights. They elected a person sworn to get rid of both to the state supreme court.
We are now at 3-4. One more vote the appeals court with be in charge and that ends gun rights in this state.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let me she'd some light on this story with what I THINK I know. I say think because I'm not sure so bare with me.

Lady Sas lives near where this survival store is located. Her kid also goes to school with these people's daughter.

*I have to preface this with I only suspect these are the same people. But there aren't a lot of survival stores in this area so I'm pretty sure it is.*

These people have a heap of problems. The daughter is known to run away from home. She also made accusations that the (step)father touched her inappropriately. The mother sided with the husband and says she doesn't believe the daughter. The daughter has been removed from the home and now lives with relatives.

So if these are the same people I think they are they have a big mess on their hands other than being harassed by the government. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Now I didn't know any of that. What I was told via another forum
was that they did business on gun related parts and materials that
are no longer ok in California. As I'm told one time you couldn't 
buy high cap magazines but you could buy the parts to them. Now
you can't even possess them. Now you can't even buy the parts
to them. There was even a question that their business would have
needed an FFL at one point and they didn't have that. It just seemed
like they were not caring about the rules. They wanted to do business
without following the rules. Mind you the rules change and are sad, 
but they are still the rules.



Sasquatch said:


> Let me she'd some light on this story with what I THINK I know. I say think because I'm not sure so bare with me.
> 
> Lady Sas lives near where this survival store is located. Her kid also goes to school with these people's daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The only way to progress the agenda against those who oppose you within the confines of the law is to make criminals out of the law abiding. More laws, more legislation, more restrictions, until the most mundane activity is now a crime.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The only way to progress the agenda against those who oppose you within the confines of the law is to make criminals out of the law abiding. More laws, more legislation, more restrictions, until the most mundane activity is now a crime.


I was told that the average person commits at least one felony a day without even knowing it...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Some of the posts in this thread reminded me of a story out of Ohio a couple years ago. Where some preppers reported their guns "stolen" also ammo, machetes and other items. Here they are well armed preppers and militia members and some sneak thief breaks into their house early one morning while they were all asleep and stole two gun cases full of weapons and all this other stuff. And they just slept right thru it all. LOL


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Moral of the Story: Stay the Hell off Social Media BS!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Some of the posts in this thread reminded me of a story out of Ohio a couple years ago. Where some preppers reported their guns "stolen" also ammo, machetes and other items. Here they are well armed preppers and militia members and some sneak thief breaks into their house early one morning while they were all asleep and stole two gun cases full of weapons and all this other stuff. And they just slept right thru it all. LOL


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Who are the cops that are failing to object to illegal orders. 4th amendment, ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

6811 said:


> I was told that the average person commits at least one felony a day without even knowing it...


Three.










Good read.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Who are the cops that are failing to object to illegal orders. 4th amendment, ?


They are the ones who follow blind orders as did the SS troops in WW2.

How many of them used for their defense "Just following orders".

These cops will be faced with following the order or turning in the badge, . . . which makes them basically un-employable. Most cops I've been around are just barely good at that, . . . no real skills otherwise, . . . and that be the case, . . . the 4th amendment is something they don't even know anything about.

Case in point, . . . gun confiscation in New Orleans during Katrina.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Case in point, . . . gun confiscation in New Orleans during Katrina.


"No one will be able to be armed. Guns will be taken. Only law enforcement will be allowed to have guns." - P. Edwin Compass III, the superintendent of the New Orleans police


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Let me she'd some light on this story with what I THINK I know. I say think because I'm not sure so bare with me.
> 
> Lady Sas lives near where this survival store is located. Her kid also goes to school with these people's daughter.
> 
> ...


Did a little research and this is in fact the same family I discussed in my first post. I can say with much confidence their problems didn't stem from being Preppers. There are some huge family issues going on.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like the UK.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Did a little research and this is in fact the same family I discussed in my first post. I can say with much confidence their problems didn't stem from being Preppers. There are some huge family issues going on.


 Is it a secret or are you gonna share? Or do we have to beat it out of you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> A very disturbing story that is a good reminder to try to remember OPSEC.
> 
> Interview With Prepper: 'We Were Held Without Charges' For Survivalist Facebook Posts


The reader comments are quite interesting and telling of the prepper's current mindset.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Is it a secret or are you gonna share? Or do we have to beat it out of you?
> View attachment 73922


I told you all I know in my other post.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Well it is commiefornia so it does not surprise me by any means.

Still absolutely wrong.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

To whomever might be snooping for preppers on this forum:

I am publicly declaring that I am not a prepper or a survivalist. Furthermore, I have NO interest is such silly notions.

Nor do I own any guns, -except for one that shoots corks.


----------

